# Led spotlight



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’m wanting to get a new spotlight for my boat. Would like to have a good handheld rechargeable led light that won’t break the bank. 

What spotlights do y’all have? Any recommendations?

TIA


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive got a Ryobi & a Stanley. Still partial to 12v spotlights , like to leave in boat. Bad about grabbing one. Not much difference to me. Never had either go dead.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I run/fish in the dark a lot and I actually switched to cheap chinese T-6 flashlights I buy on eBay. Rechargeable, really bright, super small, focusable and really cheap. They tend to last me about a year before I break them. Buy 2 or 3 (you should be able to get one for less than $7) and keep 2 on the boat in case one fails. I've been quite pleased,

Something like this:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-x-Tactic...=2741411951626527fa7404ea4c23945629ddd7f19f20


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Use the 18650 rechargeable batteries and not the AAAs if you go that route


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I try and throw in a dewalt light I got in a tool package deal. Never thought I’d use it when I saw it, but it is damn handy. It will run forever.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Been using this for about a year now, zero complaints. Most I've used it between charges was about 30 minutes of non consecutive use.

NoCry 18W Waterproof Rechargeable Flashlight (Spotlight) with 1000 Lumen LED, Detachable Red Light Filter, Wall and Car Charger Attachments, Red https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077TVYMLP/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_QG3REbVB1X5D9


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

mavdog32 said:


> Been using this for about a year now, zero complaints. Most I've used it between charges was about 30 minutes of non consecutive use.
> 
> NoCry 18W Waterproof Rechargeable Flashlight (Spotlight) with 1000 Lumen LED, Detachable Red Light Filter, Wall and Car Charger Attachments, Red https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077TVYMLP/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_QG3REbVB1X5D9



Was there any significant diminish in light quality that you noticed?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

timogleason said:


> I run/fish in the dark a lot and I actually switched to cheap chinese T-6 flashlights I buy on eBay. Rechargeable, really bright, super small, focusable and really cheap. They tend to last me about a year before I break them. Buy 2 or 3 (you should be able to get one for less than $7) and keep 2 on the boat in case one fails. I've been quite pleased,
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-x-Tactical-18650-Flashlight-Ultrafire-T6-High-Powered-5Modes-Zoomable-Aluminum/274141195162?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item3fd416ab9a:g:I9gAAOSwF3BeWGmW&enc=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&checksum=2741411951626527fa7404ea4c23945629ddd7f19f20


thanks. This is kinda what I think I’m looking for.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

None at all, still strong as freshly charged.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

If helping to navigate in the dark- I like a pencil spot for spotting markers etc. They cast a long beam and don’t flood everything with light. This isn’t the one I have, but basically the same concept- https://store.marinebeam.com/marinebeam-ultra-long-range-led-illuminator-flashlight/


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Water Bound said:


> If helping to navigate in the dark- I like a pencil spot for spotting markers etc. They cast a long beam and don’t flood everything with light. This isn’t the one I have, but basically the same concept- https://store.marinebeam.com/marinebeam-ultra-long-range-led-illuminator-flashlight/


The cheap Chinese are just like this but 6 bucks not $129. Probably won't last as long but you can buy ALOT of them for $129.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Do they light something up 150-200 yards away? 
This is the actual one I have- http://www.dereelight.com/nm800-4s.php



timogleason said:


> The cheap Chinese are just like this but 6 bucks not $129. Probably won't last as long but you can buy ALOT of them for $129.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-1...breakable-Aluminum-Flashlight-99294/205937853
I keep one of these in each vehicle, tackle bag, house, and a smaller version in my tool box. Tough to beat and 1000 lumens makes daylight out in front of you. Price is fair too. Used to be a maglight fan until I tried one of these.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Water Bound said:


> Do they light something up 150-200 yards away?
> This is the actual one I have- http://www.dereelight.com/nm800-4s.php


That would work great i bet. They will light up something solid pretty far away. 150 to 200 yards is doable if it is really dark out and you have it focused tight


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/Rechargeable...eywords=led+searchlight&qid=1588616413&sr=8-6

I've had this for 3 years. Still works great. Brought it along on a gator hunt with a seasoned vet and made him a convert.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

ERK said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Rechargeable...eywords=led+searchlight&qid=1588616413&sr=8-6
> 
> I've had this for 3 years. Still works great. Brought it along on a gator hunt with a seasoned vet and made him a convert.


A little bulkier than what I was thinking but the side light option would be nice to leave on and throw up on the poling platform while a make a nighttime wade. 

I’m sure I could find some extra room in a hatch somewhere.


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah, that side light feature is nice. It is super light, too. I use the T6 tactical flashlights with the rechargeable 18650's a lot too, like timogleason suggested. More than adequate for spotting markers


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

ERK said:


> Yeah, that side light feature is nice. It is super light, too. I use the T6 tactical flashlights with the rechargeable 18650's a lot too, like timogleason suggested. More than adequate for spotting markers


Spotting markers really isn’t my issue. I need a light bright enough and one has has a long enough throw to spot non-reflective obstructions. Non-marked poles, duck blinds, pvc pokes, geo-tubes etc. 


Those lights are cheap enough though that if they don’t work like I’m hoping they will then they will become work/truck lights.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Not cheap, but this is the best flashlight I've ever had. Designed for fire fighting. Streamlight Survivor Right-Angle Rechargeable LED. 

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...3kgPIyTEPp0xfrf8SNRW1nv470EA69dMaAlOtEALw_wcB


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

DBStoots said:


> Not cheap, but this is the best flashlight I've ever had. Designed for fire fighting. Streamlight Survivor Right-Angle Rechargeable LED.
> 
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1410958-REG/streamlight_90513_survivor_right_angle_rechargeable_flashlight.html/?ap=y&ap=y&smp=y&smp=y&lsft=BI:514&gclid=Cj0KCQjw-r71BRDuARIsAB7i_QM74VrgTSdEOVA2YYPUMyZ3kgPIyTEPp0xfrf8SNRW1nv470EA69dMaAlOtEALw_wcB


Those are really nice lights but I don’t think it would make a good spotlight for the boat. @125 Lumen I don’t think it would have enough output to see well at any distance. 


On a side note: My brother is a firefighter for Houston. I’ll check and see what he uses and if he would like this. Might make a good gift. Thanks


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

We can spot the markers from about 100 yards with this light. That's about all we need where we were navigating.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Spotting markers really isn’t my issue. I need a light bright enough and one has has a long enough throw to spot non-reflective obstructions. Non-marked poles, duck blinds, pvc pokes, geo-tubes etc.
> 
> 
> Those lights are cheap enough though that if they don’t work like I’m hoping they will then they will become work/truck lights.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

They'll work for that. That is what I use them for. Spotting ******* channel markers (PVC pipes) etc. Great for scaring manatees as well. Get the herd moving so you are aware of them and don't hit them.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

timogleason said:


> They'll work for that. That is what I use them for. Spotting ******* channel markers (PVC pipes) etc. Great for scaring manatees as well. Get the herd moving so you are aware of them and don't hit them.


Cool. Don’t think I have any worries of manatees though.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't fish or boat at night anymore. But when i did i always had a Q beam on board. There cheap and rechargeable. I use one now with a red filter to coyote hunt at night


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> I don't fish or boat at night anymore. But when i did i always had a Q beam on board. There cheap and rechargeable. I use one now with a red filter to coyote hunt at night


I’ve always liked Qbeams. I’ve only used the corded variety though and I really don’t want to go that route. I only have one battery on board and really don’t want to wire in a plug to it.


----------



## SRP (Aug 17, 2018)

ERK said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Rechargeable...eywords=led+searchlight&qid=1588616413&sr=8-6
> 
> I've had this for 3 years. Still works great. Brought it along on a gator hunt with a seasoned vet and made him a convert.


Nice light, but about the size of a toaster. I put it in my severe weather kit and started looking for a smaller version


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

SRP said:


> Nice light, but about the size of a toaster. I put it in my severe weather kit and started looking for a smaller version


would that be a 2 bank or 4 bank toaster?


----------



## SRP (Aug 17, 2018)

2 bank. Just ordered a Streamlight Survivor. Will let you know


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Spotting markers really isn’t my issue. I need a light bright enough and one has has a long enough throw to spot non-reflective obstructions. Non-marked poles, duck blinds, pvc pokes, geo-tubes etc.
> 
> 
> Those lights are cheap enough though that if they don’t work like I’m hoping they will then they will become work/truck lights.


You are looking for a light so you can go faster? You can't outrun the light but you certainly can't stop if you find yourself in a sticky situation.

I duck hunt a lot which has me in the dark. I have a 3 million candle power spot light and I still run at an idle. If I just have to get to a specific location, I get my happy ass out of bed earlier.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> You are looking for a light so you can go faster? You can't outrun the light but you certainly can't stop if you find yourself in a sticky situation.
> 
> I duck hunt a lot which has me in the dark. I have a 3 million candle power spot light and I still run at an idle. If I just have to get to a specific location, I get my happy ass out of bed earlier.


Faster? Faster than what I’m currently using on my skiff, as in I’d like to feel comfortable actually getting on plane and running all of the 20-25mph my skiff runs, yes. 

Running in the dark is nothing new to me. I’ve duck hunted like you, getting up as early as needed to run isn’t the issue. I carry one battery on board this boat and have no desire to run a 12v plug in off it. Ergo the need for a dependable hand held.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've been watching this thread and hoping to learn about something better than Q Beams and such. If I had to have something right now, believe my first step would be to either check out what West Marine has - or find a site that caters to sailboaters - the kind that go weeks out of sight of land... You can bet the military probably has what's needed. My son is out of the Coast Guard now so maybe I'll ask him...

Yeah I know bring a bunch of money... I've been hoping that as fast as the electronics world is moving that we'd see something better than what most of us have been getting by with for years...

I do a fair amount of night charters and whenever I see anyone using a spotlight at night while in a marked channel I figure they don't know the area at all... No substitute for doing some daytime recon and marking a waypoint here or there to be able run that same area at night with confidence.. I started learning the areas I run at night back in the early seventies...


----------



## SRP (Aug 17, 2018)

Streamlight Survivor. (I’ve got the alkaline version) It’s small (not tiny), lightweight and built like a tank. Its little brother is attached to my 870, and handles repeated 12 ga recoil without issue. 

It’s not a Xeon searchlight. I sure wouldn’t run WOT at night with it, but will more than meet my needs. The moonlight mode supposedly adds significantly to the battery life. All I know is it’s perfect for reading a map in the dark. No glare.

Heavy duty clip attaches it to lots of stuff, including MOLLE.

Good light. Ordered another one for the Jeep.

Thanks for the tip DB


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a Stanley fat max that I take with me when I'm out at night. Otherwise it stays in the truck plugged into the cigarette lighter charger all the time. 

Going on prob 4 or 5 years now and still going strong.


----------

